# Favorite Women Of All Time



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

I will agree with whatever Wendy puts up in this thread. Seems we have similar tastes.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

theres so many more but I can't think right now


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

christian slater is a guy & a shitty actor


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

scottish princess Shirley Manson


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

MY MOM Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

here's a man I've always admired:










Sir Ernest Henry Shackleton (1874 - 1922)

Knighted in 1909, he commanded another voyage from 1914-1916 on the Endurance. The ship was crushed in the ice in 1915, yet he led his men to safety against all odds-making an incredible journey across 800 frozen miles to South Georgia to get aid--a testament to his skill as a leader of men.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

--


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i admire this man as he has been a survivor of dp/dr for years....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh my god, were you just about to post a picture of Cher...... :shock:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Bjork

She's kooky , she's crazy

I love her










Asia Argento










Christinna Ricci










And the actress who played Amelie in Amelie, don't know her name


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

--


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

MMM gillian anderson


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Falling Free - Thats Audrey Tautou

I was going to post her before, but I kicked my computer accidentally and for some reason it turns my computer off, so i got lazy and just stuck one up. I might as well post the rest.

Nina Persson










Kylie Minogue










Haha. Better make sure I have duct-tape though


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Enough for today. :? lol


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i am a self confessed Bettie wannabe. i know i know.. its very cliche, but can you blame me? shes amazing as well as timeless.


























little known bettie fact: bettie was her very own fashion designer, and she made and modeled all her own bathing suits.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Blarg. How could I have forgotten Lara Flynn Boyle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

You were probably 'munching carpets', Ziggo, hence you forgot her.

I wasnt offended with it, but do pay a little bit better attention next time in your choices, it could easily have been.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Go pay a visit to the CHILLLLLLLL OUT thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

This is absurd. I'll try and keep things PG for you. If you don't think its funny, then keep it to yourself. That isn't too much to ask. I'm sorry you think Whoopie Goldberg and Jimmy Fallon are funny. I really am


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Kate Beckinsale










And my favorite rocker chick:

Nina Perrson of The Cardigans


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Haha, i like your second choice. We're in total agreement on that one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I was in love with this woman for such a long time










mmmm baby


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Right, I'm desperate to learn how to put pics in posts etc. I spend all day doing techno type stuff and I just cant work it out. please can someone tell me how to do it? I have followed instructions but to no avail. I don't have a website so does that mean I cant put pictures on unless they're off the web?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Right, I'm desperate to learn how to put pics in posts etc. I spend all day doing techno type stuff and I just cant work it out. please can someone tell me how to do it? I have followed instructions but to no avail. I don't have a website so does that mean I cant put pictures on unless they're off the web?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I am CLEVER. No, really, my double posting is always on purpose...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.glowfoto.com
http://www.myfilebucket.com
http://www.mytempdir.com
You can use anyone of these sites to upload a photo from your computer and then each one will give you a specific url to copy and paste here. They're all temporary, but will last for a few weeks or so. Its actually quite easy.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

this is one of my favourite woman of all time......my youngest


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

dreamcatcher she is damn cute!!!!!!

how to post a pic:

find a pic you like
click on it (right click)
choose properties
copy the top URL entirely (use CTRL C if you have to)
go to the DP forum
click post reply
click Img button
after the the IMG code paste the URL you copied (use CTRL V)
click the Img button again
click preview


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks guys! will give it a go


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks jc. I just had the first flashback in a few months because of that picture. Well, it was a semi-flashback. Anyway. I am officially freaked out by margaret thatcher.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the iron lady lol


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

thankyou little crocidile......i think she is beautiful.....but as her mum i suppose i am biased


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

My favourite woman by far....










sleeping beauty

g


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Thats soooo cute, Gavin. 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

fiona fucking apple
my absolute favorite woman of all time


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

ok so that didnt work

this one should


----------

